# Beeswax Candles



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We had a fire in the spring, so this fall we have finally set up our new shop. We are really excited heading into our busy season.

We make beeswax tapers, tea lights, and votive candles from 100% pure beeswax. We sell them in small or large quantities, so if you don't see what you want, let us know. We can put together custom orders of any size.

Check them out on our Etsy: www.etsy.com/shop/skagitbroomworks

Sending our best wishes to all of our Homesteading Friends!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

LOVE the brooms! Beautiful candles too!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Osiris said:


> LOVE the brooms! Beautiful candles too!


Thank you Osiris!


----------

